# Questions about JD316



## Firepuppy (May 2, 2015)

why do i see oil filter online for a 316 but my 316 doesnt take one

also looking for a set of connecting rods and pistons for a onan B43e 316 STD connecting rod casting number 170-3439


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you sure the filter isn't for the transmission ?


----------



## Firepuppy (May 2, 2015)

No i have that but i have seen people say the 316 oil filter on enay fits 316 and have seen tractors with the oil filter on them


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some Kohler engines did,but I don't know if the Onans did.


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

the 316 should have a Kohler K-341 engine which does not have a filter..


----------

